

Show HN: NodeGear – Node.js hosting on Docker - sebhaigh
https://nodegear.com/

======
sebhaigh
Hello, I want to introduce NodeGear.

NodeGear is a node.js hosting company. We host node.js applications and
provide a simple control panel. Our goal is to simplify node.js hosting as
much as possible.

\- Stream logs straight to the control panel \- Add new processes to load
balance your app (across datacentres) \- Add environment variables, domains,
subdomains (on _.ngapp.io) \- Stream process statistics straight to your
control panel \- SPDY support and free SSL on_.ngapp.io \- Get and set up
mongodb and mysql databases. \- The control panel is blazing fast, built with
angular.js and socket.io \- Monitoring emails. If your app goes down, you'll
know it.

In addition, deploy a custom ghost.js blog with a single click. (It only needs
a name).

Sign up (its free and obligation-free) on
[https://nodegear.com](https://nodegear.com) (and
[https://nodegear.io](https://nodegear.io)).

That being said, i should mention its a Beta and that things may break. If
you're interested in joining our venture, let me know! The platform is
entirely built on node.js. It utilises redis, mongodb, websockets and
angular.js.

~~~
rudimk
You use Docker, you say? Looks pretty neat!

~~~
sebhaigh
Rudi, we're aiming to keep it simple but still enable advanced usage like
linking Docker containers.

~~~
odonnellryan
This is cool! I was hacking on a project for hosted Docker containers (think,
for devs to create a stack and quickly be able to use it to develop or push to
prod) let me know if you'd like to talk!

------
brlewis
I'm getting JS console errors with /register/verify

    
    
        Uncaught Error: Mismatched anonymous define() module: function (){return a(window)}
        http://requirejs.org/docs/errors.html#mismatch require.js:141
        Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 403 (Forbidden) https://nodegear.io/profile/profile
        ReferenceError: Bugsnag is not defined
            at https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/js/controllers/auth_verify.js:27:10
            at https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/vendor/angular/angular.min.js:72:132
            at x (https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/vendor/angular/angular.min.js:100:150)
            at x (https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/vendor/angular/angular.min.js:100:150)
            at x (https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/vendor/angular/angular.min.js:100:150)
            at https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/vendor/angular/angular.min.js:101:414
            at k.$eval (https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/vendor/angular/angular.min.js:112:15)
            at k.$digest (https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/vendor/angular/angular.min.js:109:96)
            at k.$apply (https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/vendor/angular/angular.min.js:112:345)
            at h (https://nodegear.io/0.12.0/vendor/angular/angular.min.js:72:300)
        Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 403 (Forbidden) https://nodegear.io/auth/verifyEmail

~~~
matejkramny
Hi Lewis, our database shows that your email address has been confirmed..

Sorry about the issue, our team is working on the resolution.

Thanks!

~~~
brlewis
Yes, I got it to work after logging in.

------
kentbrew
That thing where you tell them your e-mail address and set a password and then
it says "We're currently running a beta program. You have been put onto a
waiting list. We will let you know shortly!" feels an awful lot like a scam.

~~~
sebhaigh
Thanks for the feedback Kent. Interesting observation. We are running a Beta
and there is a wait-list in the sense that we check email addresses for those
that have applied. Do you have an example of a company that is handling this
in a way you like? Or some wording that you recommend we use instead?

------
JamesSwift
It looks like the two-factor authentication email template is incomplete:

\-------

Two Factor Authentication Added

Your account is protected by a second form of authentication. TFA tokens can
be added to Authy or Google Authenticator app.

You will be asked for a token when logging in, [something], [something else
too].

~~~
sebhaigh
Thanks James, Appreciate the feedback. As Matej says we're looking to keep it
simple but powerful. Lots of useful feedback like yours today to help us
improve the product. ~S

------
krat0sprakhar
Congrats on the launch! I just signed up and it tells me that this in
invitation only :(

Also, according to the pricing -
[https://nodegear.com/pricing.html](https://nodegear.com/pricing.html), the
development version for testing out small apps is not free?

~~~
matejkramny
Hi, thanks for your feedback. We'll consider this option. In the meantime,
please don't hesitate to use the system as one app is given for free.

Thanks!

~~~
jonny_eh
I didn't see that mentioned on the pricing page.

~~~
sebhaigh
Thanks Jonny, we're sorting out the pricing so that it's clearer. Right now
first app is free. As we're in Beta you can get some more by adding your cc
details though would not be charged until you decide to manually top up.

------
matejkramny
Hi guys share feedback here:
[https://docs.google.com/a/castawaylabs.com/forms/d/1beXJdTXB...](https://docs.google.com/a/castawaylabs.com/forms/d/1beXJdTXBDAEhghlL7thTpn9xLj4pu6sXeeUFRIXvLyw/viewform?usp=send_form)

~~~
andyhmltn
Hey, just a heads up: That link is set to private. I get a message saying 'You
need permission This form can only be viewed by users in the owner's
organisation.'

~~~
matejkramny
Hi Andy, its public now. Sorry!

~~~
andyhmltn
Awesome :) Nice product!

~~~
sebhaigh
Thanks Andy. Glad you like it. Let us know what we can do to make it valuable
for you.

------
hyperenergy
Im getting a 403 forbidden on the Verify URL:
[https://nodegear.io/auth/verifyEmail](https://nodegear.io/auth/verifyEmail)

~~~
matejkramny
Hi, thats a bug :P. Send us an email support@nodegear.com and we'll do it
manually.

------
conradk
Looks neat and simple! Makes me want to do Node again! :-)

Seems really affordable too! Is NodeGear profitable (already)? Will it be at
the current price point?

~~~
matejkramny
Hi, good question!

We're deciding which IaaS to use, and are currently running on top of Google
Compute.

That being said, nodegear isn't currently profitable.

Its possible the price might change, but we'll let everyone know (in a
newsletter/blog).

------
e12e
160TB/month data for $5 USD is pretty cheap bandwidth. (Unlimited 500 mbs per
process for production applications).

~~~
sebhaigh
Thanks - we're figuring out our pricing model. At least have to make enough
money to keep it improving!

------
jonalmeida
Looks interesting, trying it out now! First (tiny) bump in the road: the "Get
Started!" link on the Pricing page doesn't work.

~~~
sebhaigh
Thanks for the bug report Jonalmeida. We'll get that fixed. The signup page is
here if you've not already found it:
[https://nodegear.io/register](https://nodegear.io/register)

------
justincormack
What does "Docker-ready" mean?

~~~
matejkramny
Hi Justin,

It means our infrastructure runs on docker, and all apps launched run on
docker. We don't support custom images, but thats in the works! Stay tuned

------
schnie
Any plans for meteor.js support?

~~~
sebhaigh
Thanks Schnie.

You can run any kind of node.js application.. Make sure your app can be
started via "npm start" and its good to go :).

For custom apps, they should be hosted on a git repository, private or public.
Shout if you need some help!

